
Harvard to Make All Classes Online March 23, President Says - hourislate
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-10/harvard-to-make-all-classes-online-march-23-president-says
======
melling
"Harvard is asking students not to return to campus after its spring break
amid coronavirus concerns"

------
wcchandler
Here’s a list of a few more institutions going to online-only:
[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/colleges-universities-
going-o...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/colleges-universities-going-online-
coronavirus-
fears_n_5e66a6b7c5b605572809cbec?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly9kdWNrZHVja2dvLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAACr973lm9X3HoOs11bVBA0MYwh1UBWvpm-
POA9OzsVjAKkt2VZSNl0c22R4FdDWz9jp3QnTq8G-Ae1gPU-b7Lac0o85MHzz55A1PANHlJ5mUUDf7yQpq6BbWCn-Y8ZkTICJPheEq9QTXOn_vG35vXVdFS1p_Y7YhFY0iZecGoT6u)

------
ryeights
MIT is expected to follow suit. Wild times

------
theirbadspeller
NYU is doing the same.

